# Anybody Notice Home Depot Dumped Jorgensen Clamps in Favor of Chinese Irwins



## crank49

I was just in HD this afternoon and I had planned to pick up a couple of 12" Jorgensen HD "F" clamps.
They were all gone. Not as single orange clamp in the house.
In their place was a rack full of Irwins. I checked a few; all Made In China.

And the prices are all about 6% to 10% more than the Jorgensens which were Made In USA.

My first thought was to go to the clearance bin and see if any of the Jorgensens were there. NONE!

I hunted down the tool dept. manager and asked, "Where are all the Jorgensen clamps?" 
He replied, "They bought them all back."

Damn. This pisses me off.
I refuse to buy any of those cheap assed chinese crap clamps for more than USA made clamps.
I can drive to Harbor Freight if I want cheap assed chinese clamps.

Does anybody know if someone else is taking on the Jorgensen line?
Does Lowes have them? I'd have to drive 30 miles to get to a Lowes but would do so.

Screw HD.


----------



## ShaneA

Either WC or Rockler, cant remember which has them. Has the 4pc cabinet set on sale too for $129.99.


----------



## lumberjoe

Woodcraft. On sale right now too - two 24" and two 36" cabinet masters for 130$.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

One of my local Ace stores carries Jorgensen clamps. I agree with your sentiment, Michael. Clamps made in the US are something I'll easily commit to, and have. Love the Orange…


----------



## BrandonW

My local Ace carried them, that is until they burned down. Hopefully when they rebuild they will carry them again.

That's really unfortunate about HD. I'll have to check my local HD and see if that's the same story there. I hope not, but I'm afraid to know the truth.


----------



## 33706

Irwins here too, no more Jorgensens. In Canada we have a few models of Jorgensens, the pipe clamps, heavy duty bar clamps, and handspring clamps at "*Princess Auto*" in major cities.
Actually, there is an Irwin type of 3/4" pipe clamp that I really like, it's the one with 'feet' on the bottom. I'll glue-up some boards with two of these below the glue-up, and it's nice to have it supported flat and level above the table. I'll add my Jorgs to it for better pressure.


----------



## lumberjoe

Also of note, I bought a few jorgensen bar clamps at home depot a few months ago. The HD clamps I bought were proudly stamped "Made in the USA". The non HD clamps I got had no stamp. On the UPC sticker, I noticed the dreaded words … made in china


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Joegensen switched to overseas mfg for many of their clamps, their full line isn't made in the US anymore. Was bound to happen sooner or later.

Went to pick up a couple cab-clamps last week and my friend @HD said Jorgensen,came by and pulled them, no clearance sale, nothing.


----------



## Grandpa

If we continue to buy them they will continue to control the market.


----------



## lumberjoe

I prefer the cabinet masters to other parallel clamps I have used. I like the hardwood handles, and they just feel sturdier and stronger. I'm going to try and pick up another few of those 4 packs while woodcraft has them on sale


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Been hearing that since 1977, it unfolded as promised, but it was necessary to make our own US built products more competitive. We're getting there but long road ahead.


----------



## ScottinTexas

Thanks for the tip about the Woodcraft sale and that these are made in the US - I may pick them up.


----------



## lumberjoe

I've been a big advocate for the HF bar clamps, but am quickly changing my tune. When they were all I had, they were great. Now that I have a good collection of quality clamps, they suck. It stinks that HD isn't carrying the jorgensens anymore. Woodcraft sells them, but they are a little pricey compared to what home depot sold them for. Are the bessy bar clamps just as good? Lowes carries them.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking

Interesting. I just checked Home Depot's website and they are still offering Jorgensen clamps. Perhaps they are just removing them from the stores and keeping them available online. I haven't checked my local stores.

But in any case, may I humbly suggest that we as consumers, offer some feedback to Home Depot? From the Home Depot website:

*Connect with the Home Depot

Can't find what you're looking for? Please call us:

1-800-HOME-DEPOT

1-800-466-3337*

Give them a call and tell them that we don't want to lose the Jorgensen hard lines in the stores. We don't want to have to order online and wait to have it shipped to the store for our pick-up. We want to be able to walk in, pick it out, pay for it, and walk out with it!

I just did!

Just my two cents!

Cheers!


----------



## MT_Stringer

I noticed that last week. No more Jorgensen clamps at my local store either.


----------



## Straightbowed

SHOP FOX CLAMPS ARE TWICE THE CLAMP 1/2 THE PRICE< I KNOW THIS MYSELF


----------



## Bobin29

I noticed it too. I've been asking Home Depot about it on the Web site raffle that is on your receipt.


----------



## newwoodbutcher

I have a few Bessy bar clamps and like them fine. My first choice is Bessy parallel clamps.


----------



## stonedlion

I just checked adjustableclamp.com, the manufacturer of Jorgensen clamps. Get this, the Handscrew clamps are out of stock, in all sizes. *WTF?*

I sent their sales dept a note asking them what's up.


----------



## Alan72

Crank do you have Menard's store around you. Twice a year Menard's has a sale for the Jorgensen cabinet master clamps for cheap. At Thanksgiving time I picked up 2 24" clamps for $22.00 each and 2 36" clamps for $28.00 then a week later I went to homedepot with the add (which they did match the price reluctantly) and bought another 2 24" clamps and 2 48" clamps.


----------



## Moai

There are three reasons why I spend $145 on a pair of New Balance Shoes:
1. MADE IN USA. That means the money will stay in our country and will pay american workers.
2. They make my right size, US13D
3. The last pair I had lasted 5 years.

Thats why I would pay more to get American clamps, because they are way better and I will support our workers and Industry.

Yes, I noticed the empty rack here in our local HD and I noticed the China Junk they brough in to replace the Jorguensen…...
The point is: We all have notice this…...but what about those new woodworkers or first buyers, they wont never know we use to have available these NICE, STRONG, RIGHT PRICED, MADE IN USA clamps!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

All great words, but when it comes down to it, who has the guts and determination to boycott Chinese made crap?
A good intention is not…Oh Well. I'll just have to buy the crap. just doesn't cut it, just perpetuates the problem.


----------



## VinnieP

Like mentioned before Menard's carries them. Thats where I always buy mine. They have a "Made in USA" sale every quarter or so, and they are marked down quite a bit.


----------



## jasonR

I just checked online to see if they were still being carried at my local Home Depot. All of the HDs within a 50 mil radius had the Jorgensen F-clamps in stock. I already have several. They are excellent.


----------



## crank49

*jasonR- "I just checked online to see if they were still being carried at my local Home Depot. All of the HDs within a 50 mil radius had the Jorgensen F-clamps in stock."*

Don't believe everything you see online.

I just checked ONLINE for my area and the Jorgensen clamps are all in stock here as well.
Only problem is THEY ARE NOT IN THE STORES.
The tool department manager told me "The company came and picked them all up, no sales or anything."


----------



## Ripthorn

I was in there a couple days ago locally and they had their typical full offering of them.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

For the American made purists who believe jorgensen is the golden-goose, their Cab-Masters, Light Duty clamps and majority of products are built in the US, but some products of theirs are being mfg overseas per jorgensen.

As jorgensens rep explained to me two months ago, the best way to find out which are made overseas is to call and ask. At the time, I was only interested in the cab-master clamps and those along with their light-duty clamps are built here in the US. But for those of you thinking you're supporting an "all exclusive" built-in-America company, you should know the facts.

Imagine their less expensive products like their tape measures, wooden clamps, etc, are likely being mfg overseas. What's ironic is the Northern Tools hardwood 12" clamp for $7.00 vs $22.00 for jorgensens are identical in hardwood construction, I suspect the jorg vesion could be mfg overseas, but unconfirmed.

Bottom line is at least their majority of clamps are American made, I did find out they are going through a major restructure, re-labeling included, which will involve tagging what's made where.


----------



## crank49

My gripe is more with Home Depot than Jorgensen.
For years I have watched them methodically stick a cheap import product by domestically produced one and gradually replace the American product with Chinese stuff while keeping the higher price of the American product. Walmart perfected this practice years ago.

Guess I need to buy up all the Estwing USA made hammers I want. They have already started sticking the cheapo crap on that shelf too.

I knew some of Jorgensen products were foreign sourced. But I was glad to buy USA made when I could. Their HD line of "F" clamps were Made in USA. Now I have to drive 50 miles to get to a Woodcraft or pay extra for shipping.

I usually got my wooden screw clamps from Woodcraft or HF. I think they are all Chinese anyway.


----------



## Stephenw

I just picked up a pair of Pony clamps at my local Home Depot last weekend. Here is what I found…

http://garagebulletin.com/2013/02/pony-56-deep-reach-pipe-clamp/


----------



## derosa

There goes one of the only reasons I still stopped into HD. Last 4 trips there were only to buy jorgensen. As someone else mentioned HF is the place for chhwap chinese clamps. if I'm ordering online the the company that sells the bulk klingspor sandpaper, I think it is woodworkersshop, sells them cheaper then HD and far cheaper then woodcraft and they have free shipping codes.


----------



## sikrap

HD nearest to me has both. I may have to ask if they're gong to clearance them


----------



## Handtooler

The Hixson, TN ACE Hardware store carries some Joggensen models; and canget any style you like by the followingh Thursday.


----------



## needshave

The last time I was at Menards, they were selling Jorgensen clamps. I'm hoping that Jorgensen maintains manufacturing in the states.


----------



## crank49

I contacted The Adjustable Clamp Co., manufacturer of Jorgensen, and they said HD just put them out and replaced them with Irwins. No explanation beyond that.
They offered to direct me to the nearest place I could buy their products.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Well at least they aren't going under or anything from what jorgensen told me, which is good news. Sucks HD doesn't sell them here at least anymore, they were decent priced. Woodcraft locally sells them but they are not a very competitive store price wise.

I need at least two of the cab-masters clamps, albeit I have a Shopnotes or FineWoodworking issue, or one of the magazines has an issue for extensions for the regular light-duty Jorg clamps. At $45-55 a single cab-masters clamp and needing at least 4, I have a long ways to go compared to many woodworkers.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Companies PAY for the spot that the merchandise is put onto the shelves. Eye level is the highest price of them all. Something new in marketing is they also must PAY to be sold at all in the stores. Sadly it is all about the money, not quality tools, not decent prices, worse not made in USA either. A man in a neighborhood where I work has a LARGE sign that says, "I did not buy one item from HOME DEPOT or LOWE"S". Have not had time to stop in and get the story of why but having been told many times at Lowe's "they don't make those anymore" after I bought one a day before I can only imagine this man's story.


----------



## NatalieM

I don't use the word hate very often, but I hate Irwin clamps, more often than not they "pop" when I get to a certain point of tightness. I find the ratchet clamps, completely useless. 
Is it just me?


----------



## fuigb

Sears still carries the Jorgensen's f-clamps.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

ahh…will check sears this weekend, thanks fuji.


----------



## waho6o9

I agree Natalie, these clamps above are a joke:









However, these gray ones work well:









I wonder if any one points this out before they put them on the shelves?


----------



## RoyE

I just last week went to HD and saw thet they didn't have any either. Manager said the same thing that they bought them back. I haven't checked Lowes yet. Does anyone know that they sell them?


----------



## WhoMe

I just saw this thread. I had noticed that 2 of my local HDs switched to Irwins but the closest one still had Jorgensens. I used some of my Christmas HD cards to get 4-36" cabinet masters. I went back a week later to buy the remaining 2-48" ones but everything was Irwin just like in the other stores. AND they were a couple buck more per clamp. Sorry, I'm not paying MORE for something made in china over something of better quality made in USA for less. When I go into HD or Lowes looking for a tool, If there is one made in USA versus china, I will get it. Even if it is more $$. 
When I just looked, Amazon still carries the Jorgensens at a competitive price. 
I have a pair of Jet F clamps and they are not good. I will only use them for LIGHT duty stuff as the bar flexes way too much. All of my f and cabinet clamps are Jorgensens. 
I bought a bunch of the 12" and 24" Irwin quick grip clamps and they are really handy for a lot of stuff because they are small and can be used one handed. BUT, that will be the ONLY Irwins I buy. I wont buy the pipe clamps either..


----------



## johnstoneb

I was just in my local HD today and they had both Irwin and Jorgensen clamps.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Waho those gray ones are beasts indeed, forgot the lbs of pressure, but it's massive compared to the regular next size down 300 lb clmaps (I think).

I'm going to check out the ShopFox clamps mentioned above and locate at least a couple of the Jorgens cab-mast clamps this weekend, Sears or call around our local HDs.


----------



## mingfrommongo

I never thought about it until I read this topic so I was in my local HD yesterday and I checked it out. The Jorgenson clamps displayed were clearly marked made in the USA. I'm here in the Chicago area and it might or might not be true in other regions of the country but they are definitely available here.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Found a great place for the Jorg wood clamps and availability. Their pricing for a 12" is a couple bucks more than Home Depot, but they have a huge selection of sizes.

http://bruceadhesives.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=6_422_106_1402.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

The irwin quick grips aren't really meant for glueing, more for like holding things down when routing and what not. But honestly there aren't many irwin products I respect… I LOATH their blades, by which I mean to say more than hate, they are dull, they stay dull after you sharpen them, they are weak… but anyways Home depot offers alot less quality products, because honestly they haven't really fostered woodworking as a hobby that well, with lumber prices that if I had to pay as a business, well no one but the richest of the rich could afford… but that to say, they sell less and less specialized tools and more and more home owner type repair tools if they sell tools at all….

Lowes is a little better about offering specialized tools, but they offer bessey brand clamps instead of jorgensen, but I'd rather buy ibeam clamps than pipe clamps, and though I have the bar clamps I rarely use them, on a side note, I also rarely use the f clamps as well…


----------



## crashn

Was in the BORG today, and swung by where the clamps are. They had the racks full, 48" cabinet masters (i could not resist, i got 2), 36, 24 and everything else.


----------



## Stephenw

The new stock pipe clamps in 1/2", 3/4", and deep reach do not have the country of origin marked anywhere. New stock package is on the left, old stock on the right.










The screw clamps are made in China…










The bar clamps are made in China…










*I bet that ALL of their clamps are now made in China.*


----------



## crank49

No, they are not.
The lighter weight, hobby grade clamps are made in China, but the big stuff is still made here.

I might add that after I contacted the company to see if I could find out what happened with Home depot I got an email from the VP of marketing personally thanking me for my concern. He said that they did not know why Home Depot chose to discontinue their clamps in all but 800 stores, but they were working to see to it that their loyal customer base would have no problem finding their products. Then he asked me which clamp I was looking for and he would see to it that one was shipped to me free. Now that's support I can feel good about.


----------



## marcuscraft

I wrote a review of the jorgy cabinet makers I got a few weeks back and a rep from Jorgensen said that they are still made in the US. Interesting to see the the stickers/labels above. Maybe he was just referring to the cabinet makers.

I was just at Home Depot yesterday in Shakopee, MN and Jorgensen clamps were still there. The couple I looked at were still marked made in the USA.


----------



## MarkDavisson

Not to take this thread in a more political direction than it has already gone, but I believe we can expect to see more of this (retailers replacing Made in USA with Made in XXXX) as the costs of obamacare begin to be borne by domestic manufacturers and passed on to the consumer.

It's certainly not a simple topic that can be explained by just this one aspect, but US manufacturers have been at the tipping point for some time, with many having already "tipped" while others have been able to hold on. Those holding on are now feeling, in my humble opinion, increased pressure to "tip."

We can't now welcome 50 million Americans to the buffet line of insured health care without somebody paying the tab.


----------



## Stephenw

> crank49 said, "No, they are not.
> The lighter weight, hobby grade clamps are made in China, but the big stuff is still made here."


So the pipe clamps and bar clamps are all light weight hobby grade?

With no country of origin on some products, and "made in China" on others, I believe they are all made in China.

Do you think they just forgot to put the "made in USA" on the package?


----------



## BinghamtonEd

Our HD seems to not be able to make up its mind about replacing the Jorgensen clamps. The last few times I've been there, they have had several on the clearance rack for a whopping $1 off each. And some of the wooden parallel clamps that weren't even marked down. And the whole display section on the wall of the Jorgensen's is still there. Maybe they just have a boatload of stock in the back to unload before they move to their new brand.


----------



## walden

I noticed the same thing at HD. I was completely shocked. I'll consider myself lucky I guess. I went in to HD last year and bought several pair of cabinet masters, F clamps and a few wooden clamps by Jorgensen that are all marked Made in USA. I bought all that I thought I would need and haven't been disappointed.

My guess is that someone else will pick up the line. I did hear a rumor that Irwin bought out Jorgensen, which might be why everyone in the industry is being so quiet about it. Who knows.


----------



## Woodbum

The problem with mail order clamps is the weight/ freight cost. Woodcraft and Lowes have Bessey, which is my weapon of choice for parallel clamps. Just bought 8 more from Peachtree at the KC WW Shows. New 18" that I filled in with between my 12" and 24" Besseys. Good price too. I have a lot of Jorgenson pipe clamp fixtures and hand screws, but no parallel clamps. I hear that they are very good and comparable to the Bessey's. I think I'll stick with the parallel clamp original. Irwin sh*t is everywhere in the big box stores. I have 10 of their older model sqeeze clamps that I use for light positioning work and like them. Don't know about the new Chinese stuff though.

I know, I know that Bessey is German, but they are an old respected family owned company. But hell, Mercedes, BMW, Audi and Volkswagon are German too. Must be some correlation to quality there somewhere.


----------



## Woodbum

There it is again. Next they will be blaming the Affordable Care Act, or Obamacare as some like to call it, for global warming (except they will pobably deny that global warming is real), the Exxon Valdez crash, the Gulf oil spill , the downfall of NASA and the decision of all except Saw Stop to not use some kind of flesh sensing technology. Give it a rest; take it to a Fox blog, or to an off topic thread here. Jeeze we're talking about clamps here. Quit trying to politicize EVERYTHING and every forum thread.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I found Jorgensen clamps in the Grizzly Industrial Catelog marked 30th anniversary that came yesterday. But reading through the section it did not say either made in USA or XYZ country. On page 393 left side middle they had 3 types of clamps, light, medium and heavy duty but nothing about ma in what country. I dropped and email to customer service inquiring about this and wait for a reply.

Woodbum_ Mercedes, BMW, Audi and Volkswagon are German too. Must be some correlation to quality there somewhere. Very true, but as a mechanic I can tell you they are insanely awful to work on.


----------



## MarkDavisson

I disagree, Woodbum. If the OP had simply stated his unhappiness with HD for replacing one brand with the other, this would be a thread exclusively "about clamps here." But the OP went out of his way - even in the title of the thread - to make it political.

"...in favor of Chinese Irwins" 
"...all Made In China" 
"...which were Made in USA" 
"...cheap ass chinese crap clamps…" 
"...cheap assed chinese clamps."

(By the way, what is the difference between something being cheap ass and being cheap assed? Anyone know?)


----------



## BinghamtonEd

cheap ass chinese crap clamps : inexpensive or poor-quality clamps made to clamp asses with to keep crap from coming out after eating at chinese restaurant

cheap assed chinese clamps : chinese-made clamps with cheap asses on them


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

BinghamtonEd comment made me laugh!


----------



## ChuckN

Ollies, the closeout store, is selling off the Home Depot inventory. I was in the Winston-Salem, NC Ollie's store today and purchased 16 heavy duty clamps (4 clamps in 4 sizes) and 4 light duty clamps. Prices were 50% to 60% off the regular Home Depot, Rockler, Woodcraft everyday price. If you have a Ollie's near you I suggest you check it out.


----------



## tomd

Thanks for speaking up Woodbum.


----------



## JoeinGa

Yep, I happened to be in the Ollie's in Knoxville last week. Bought about 8 of the Jorgys myself. Would have loved to take the whole lot, but couldn't justify the outlay with the big move coming up in a few weeks.


----------



## bugsiegel

Lowes by me sells Bessy clamps


----------



## sikrap

HD around here are still carrying the Jorgies.


----------



## patcollins

I got some cabinet master parallel clamps at Ollies today, the bar clamps all were missing the plastic/rubber pads.


----------



## Flocktothewall

I noticed a few months ago, I was super bummed.


----------



## RonInOhio

I love Irwin clamps. These type of clamps are not designed for heavy duty glue-ups. They are great for light-duty 
glue-ups and can be pushed a little if you use fasteners like screws in conjunction with the clamp.

The heavy duty quik-grip model is rated at 300 lbs sq. in. Thats the minimum amount needed 
for soft wood edge glue-ups. As you go to harder woods the clamping pressure needed increases
exponentially. Quik grip clamps should never be used for hardwood clamping on larger projects.

The Mini-Bar Irwin clamps are only rated for 150 lbs. And there is a model lighter than this 
called the Micro-Bar . Doesn't state the rating but its likely less than 150 lbs.

My guess is people use these type of clamps in ways they weren't designed for,hence the clamp
fails and the user blames the clamp. I still own the first Irwin I purchased and its as good as new.

Use the right tool for the job.

And thanks for the tip on Ollies carrying the Jorgs.


----------



## RobertStix

I'm 90 minutes from any big-boxes and yeah, I was surprised to see HD only had Irwins last time I was there.
I have an Ace & a True Value (and a Sears Hometown I only use for mechanic tools & shear-pins for my snow-blower) here in town. Both still carry the Jorgensen; the True Value carries the "economy" Jorgies as well as the regular ones. However, I LOVE my Ace for their "corner store" service. They'll special order anything they can find and eat the shipping for me.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking

I happened to look in our local Home Depot today (May 18, 2013) and they are still carrying Jorgenson clamps.

The "Cabinet Master" series (big orange plastic heads like Bessey Clamps) are marked Made in USA. Same thing goes for the heavy weight and medium weight F-clamps.

The aluminum bar clamps were made in Taiwan.

The deep reach 3/4" pipe clamp heads were American made. The regular 3/4" pipe clamp heads were made in China.


----------



## curliejones

New twist to a year-old+ thread. Home Depot is clearing out Irwin bar clamps and pipe clamp fixtures. I impulsively picked up a couple of 24" parallel clamps on Friday marked at $20 ea down from $35 ea. When I got home, I did the research on them that I usually do before buying (I mostly order over the net) and luckily had a trip planned to see my mom which brought me right by a Home Depot. The clamps seem to have a lot of buyers who will not buy more after the hassles they faced trying to adjust during glue-ups - that's where the proverbial rubber meets the road for us woodworkers. At nearly half price, I'm sure they will be good enough for some folks, but I think I'll stick with my old pipe clamps until I'm ready to spring for something that is a LOT BETTER. It will be interesting to see just what clamp line ends up in the BORG. No clearance, BTW, on the quick grip clamps - just bar clamps and pipe clamp fixtures. I vote to return to orange for Big Orange.


----------



## fuigb

I may well be the last to learn that Jorgensen went out of business! I was looking for a replacement part for an old miter box, sent them a note, and got a reply from a caretaker who told me that they shuttered in May of '16. All of their stuff was great -my first choice- so I'm bummed.


----------

